# Who has pictures of LED's on a skidsteer?



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just bought a new Bobcat S650. Looking for idea's on LED's for it. I'm planning on putting some in the front lights, and rear lights, but looking for some other idea's.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

NIce skid! I am just putting a LED beacon on mine. Its supposed to be as bright as a 14 joule strobe and best of all its only 39.95 for per. mount and 49.95 for magnet mount. I found it in my AW Direct catalog. I think its only 5 inches in diameter and 6 inches tall.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Congat's on that skid! Nice toy..Assuming you are using for snow as well...Wish you many blizzards!


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

plowtime1;1081399 said:


> Congat's on that skid! Nice toy..Assuming you are using for snow as well...Wish you many blizzards!


Thanks! Yep it's primarily for snow. I have a new Kage Innovations plow coming in a week or so. Can't wait to play with it.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Brian Young;1081379 said:


> NIce skid! I am just putting a LED beacon on mine. Its supposed to be as bright as a 14 joule strobe and best of all its only 39.95 for per. mount and 49.95 for magnet mount. I found it in my AW Direct catalog. I think its only 5 inches in diameter and 6 inches tall.


Thanks Brian! I'm thinking about buying a LED strobe something like yours for the top, but going all out on some Whelen Vertex split amber/white for the front and rear corners. It's my first new skid so I kinda wanna spoil myself with it!


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Honestly just go with a led beacon or mini bar, That way you will have full 360 coverage. Led hideaways would be cool but for what it will cost and what you will get for warning I think your better off with something on top, Figure 70 bucks a pop for hideaways your at 280 and you can get a decent mini bar for around 200. But if moneys no issue hell do both I would like o see what hideaways would look like in a skid.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

Read about your Kage, I received mine about a week ago. Looks great. Like the way it works too.Very fast on my 450 Case.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ff610;1081431 said:


> Thanks Brian! I'm thinking about buying a LED strobe something like yours for the top, but going all out on some Whelen Vertex split amber/white for the front and rear corners. It's my first new skid so I kinda wanna spoil myself with it!


I dont blame ya,lol spoiling your self is therapeutic, let us know how the Kage system works out. I bought a 8ft BOSS skid steer set up this year for ours and going to run BOSS wings as well on it. I bought the BOSS in anticipation of maybe getting the Kage containment system for it.


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

I would give CRUISERS a call they are located in brighton mich. They do all the cop cars out here but they do sell direct to the public. I just picked up a light bar and they have some really good specials running right now. They can be reached at 1-800-963-2580 or www.crusierscorp.com, I hope this helps.


----------

